
Guelph family lives like it's 1986 - uladzislau
http://www.torontosun.com/2013/08/31/guelph-family-lives-like-its-1986
======
lnsignificant
This is retarded. They are holding up their kids development to make a point;
especially the older one. So while his classmates are whizzing around the
internet, this kid has to work that much harder...

If they want to do this correctly, they should be providing dial-up and a
133MHZ computer for their 5 year old (they probably have an AOL cd kicking
around too; lord knows they still sell their dial-up).

...I'm so pissed off I can't even put together a proper response to this.

The fact of the matter is that if your kids aren't looking up from their
iphones, that's a parenting issue, not a technology one.

